# Your favorite bone broth recipe?



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey there! Could you share your favorite bone broth recipe, including what type of bones you use? Thanks so much!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess I am lazy - just buy bone broth at the supermarket. From the deli I will get chicken - more laziness. All the stuff Asta loves.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just throw a roast chicken carcass into the instant pot for a few hours, with filtered water and some apple cider vinegar. Maybe a little thyme from the garden. It’s tasty and healthy, but doesn’t gel like a bone broth really should. Consider adding something like chicken feet if you’re not squeamish.

Store-bought broths often contain onions, so read the label carefully if feeding to a dog.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

chicken feet really do provide the most rich flavor to the broth


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> I guess I am lazy - just buy bone broth at the supermarket. From the deli I will get chicken - more laziness. All the stuff Asta loves.


No shame in that! If it works, it works 😉


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I do beef marrow bones. About an hour in the instant pot, then poke the marrow with a fork, then another hour. Freeze into icecubes for the dogs.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I just throw a roast chicken carcass into the instant pot for a few hours, with filtered water and some apple cider vinegar. Maybe a little thyme from the garden. It’s tasty and healthy, but doesn’t gel like a bone broth really should. Consider adding something like chicken feet if you’re not squeamish.
> 
> Store-bought broths often contain onions, so read the label carefully if feeding to a dog.


Thank you! I’m wondering, what’s the benefit of apple cider vinegar? I’ve seen it in many bone broth recipes and just wondering…


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2021)

I do make bone broth in the instant pot as well  for me the go to is beef feet, a splash of vinegar to help get the minerals out of the bones a bit better, and s&p. 3h45 on high pressure. Not really a recipe it's just enough water to cover the bones


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

babyscout said:


> chicken feet really do provide the most rich flavor to the broth


Nice! Our favorite Asian supermarket has chicken feet…


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I do beef marrow bones. About an hour in the instant pot, then poke the marrow with a fork, then another hour. Freeze into icecubes for the dogs.


Thank you! Do you add it to every meal?


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Opal said:


> I do make bone broth in the instant pot as well  for me the go to is beef feet, a splash of vinegar to help get the minerals out of the bones a bit better, and s&p. 3h45 on high pressure. Not really a recipe it's just enough water to cover the bones


Thank you! Ah, I see, that’s what the vinegar is for!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

OriBoy said:


> Thank you! Do you add it to every meal?


Nope, just a treat. But most days she gets one or two cubes. 

I also use vinegar, for the same reason. 

If you can get a bone with cartilage - last time I put in an ox tail, before that lamb feet - that's better, but they can be hard to find.


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I just throw a roast chicken carcass into the instant pot for a few hours, with filtered water and some apple cider vinegar. Maybe a little thyme from the garden. It’s tasty and healthy, but doesn’t gel like a bone broth really should. Consider adding something like chicken feet if you’re not squeamish.
> 
> Store-bought broths often contain onions, so read the label carefully if feeding to a dog.


I do this with the carcass every time we have costco chicken too 😆 we always have an assortment of left over broths or saved drippings in our fridge lol


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Nope, just a treat. But most days she gets one or two cubes.
> 
> I also use vinegar, for the same reason.
> 
> If you can get a bone with cartilage - last time I put in an ox tail, before that lamb feet - that's better, but they can be hard to find.


I used to use the marrow bones because I could easily find those at Meijer. For the odd bones like ox tail, feet, or neck I am lucky to have a number of middle eastern butchers nearby that carry those regularly


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Opal said:


> I do this with the carcass every time we have costco chicken too 😆 we always have an assortment of left over broths or saved drippings in our fridge lol


Costco rotisserie chicken made Peggy _and_ me sick! Have you had any issues with that? I think it might have been the seasoning not agreeing with us, as my husband was totally fine. Shame because they’re so convenient.


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Costco rotisserie chicken made Peggy _and_ me sick! Have you had any issues with that? I think it might have been the seasoning not agreeing with us, as my husband was totally fine. Shame because they’re so convenient.


Thankfully no trouble with their chicken on our end! By the time we finish at costco the last thing I want to do is cook, so the convenience is real - saves take out on the way home 💀


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I cook chicken breast for Poppy - she needs the extra low fat protein with her canned hepatic food. The plain chicken broth then gets used to make treats, gets added to Freddy's kibble (amazing how he then eats a meal instead of a bite here and there), used to get more fluids into Poppy and Sophy on hot days, etc, etc. Frozen in ice cube trays and then bagged up it is a useful standby. For anyone in the UK I highly recommend Durham Animal Feeds as a source of raw food and useful dog food ingredients - there kilo bags of chicken breasts have been a mainstay through Poppy's illness.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't make bone broth myself but when I roast a chicken the juices that flow out are irresistible to Winnie. Perhaps I should boil the carcass. I'm a bit lazy really


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you all for your great replies! PF is the best! 🥰

Yeah, I was looking to add a little moisture to Ori’s Farmina kibble, he eats it fine dry but I heard I should be adding moisture when I feed kibble? He eats 4x per day now, so perhaps a scant ice cube per feeding might be ok? Or is that overdoing it?

Ah, the wonderful Costco chicken! When we used to use Costco, we always boiled that carcass to make Kapoon for dinner, which is a Hmong coconut curry noodle soup. Think nice rich chicken soup with red curry, shallots, garlic, bamboo shoots, coconut milk, rice noodles, topped with fresh basil leaves, fresh cilantro, bean sprouts, green onions… yum!!!


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2021)

OriBoy said:


> Ah, the wonderful Costco chicken! When we used to use Costco, we always boiled that carcass to make Kapoon for dinner, which is a Hmong coconut curry noodle soup. Think nice rich chicken soup with red curry, shallots, garlic, bamboo shoots, coconut milk, rice noodles, topped with fresh basil leaves, fresh cilantro, bean sprouts, green onions… yum!!!


Oh that sounds just amazing! I think I have a new thing to try  would the tinned red curry paste work?


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Opal said:


> Oh that sounds just amazing! I think I have a new thing to try  would the tinned red curry paste work?


Yes, I use tinned Thai red curry paste and tinned Sweet Thai Noodle Sauce (recipe says that is optional… it is not optional, must use it! 😆)

Here is the recipe I use, you can click on video description to get the written recipe. It’s the closest recipe I’ve found to my mother-in-law’s authentic Kapoon 😉


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmoog soup seems right up my alley. Can you send me the recipe ? Sorry to hijack this thread - if only for a second


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Asta's Mom said:


> Hmoog soup seems right up my alley. Can you send me the recipe ? Sorry to hijack this thread - if only for a second


No prob! I attached my favorite recipe link in the post above. 😉


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2021)

OriBoy said:


> Yes, I use tinned Thai red curry paste and tinned Sweet Thai Noodle Sauce (recipe says that is optional… it is not optional, must use it! 😆)
> 
> Here is the recipe I use, you can click on video description to get the written recipe. It’s the closest recipe I’ve found to my mother-in-law’s authentic Kapoon 😉


Looks fantastic... guess tomorrow I go shopping


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My mouth is watering!! Ahhhhh!!


----------

